# Steelhead



## FROZEN1 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Fish Erie website says there is steelhead coming in, I know a couple have been taken off the pier at the mouth of Walnut. I'm not paying 75 bucks to fish arm to arm, but if you do. Happy fishin, i'll wait a couple more days.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Was up there yesterday. Saw maybe 20 in Walnut, saw a couple of jumps at Elk also. The streams are very low, I'd wait till we get some rain.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

there in the rivers

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> there in the rivers
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Saw ur fis poem post good job im headin out now to see if I can find any thanks for making the fever come out in full force fishin216

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hooked another tonight....what a blast...ended up losing it at my feet but the acrobatics were insane...the fly guys on the other side of the river were going crazy lol...I'm full blown fever....i also hear there is NO known cure

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Son of a gun! And I'm cocking around trying to catch bass still! Time to swap out my tackle boxes!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I totally agree....some of my GREATEST days were when I caught nothing...then out of nowhere that 30+ incher hits....people are stupid and say stupid things..you have to develop a BS filter when talking to people about fishing lol....btw I am usually bassing hard this time of year but now the choice is easy.. I'm a full blown steelie addict

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I totally agree....some of my GREATEST days were when I caught nothing...then out of nowhere that 30+ incher hits....people are stupid and say stupid things..you have to develop a BS filter when talking to people about fishing lol....btw I am usually bassing hard this time of year but now the choice is easy.. I'm a full blown steelie addict
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ha right on changed out my backpack and put my favorite reels on the long rods was rewarded tonight with one lil skipper solo much more fun IMO to catch him than an average LM and I love basssin in summer just my 2 cents 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I didn't quite switch out yet but I added my spoon/spinner box! lol Gonna try tossing KO Wobblers a bit tonight if the river doesn't get too ugly (gd work always gets in the way). Went bassin again last night cuz I'm a little stubborn, caught 3 midgets!

I would rather be in my "spot" all day with very few people around and catch one or two all day then be elbow to elbow with a bunch of "Cabela Boys" (you know, the ones that act like they're modeling all the latest gear? lol)!

I put my BS filter on high alert when discussing fishing with people! lol


----------

